# Furry Guild Wars Guild >.=.>



## Ethereal_Dragon (Feb 19, 2009)

I recently found this small but active band of furries on GW, a nice/helpful bunch of guys. I thought I would surprise the leader, since he doesn't know I'm doing any recruiting. Contact me as Keeper Dragon if you catch me online, and I'll invite you to Kitsune Dreams [FOXY]. x3


----------



## Dragsooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Your hardly ever online, but if you get a chance, send me an invite ^^

Dustyn Snow


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 17, 2009)

I heard of Kitsune Dreams, back when I played GW for a friend they were a fledgling group, but never knew they were a furry one


----------



## C. Lupus (Mar 21, 2009)

Are there anthro characters in guild wars?


----------



## Lulian (Mar 21, 2009)

C. Lupus said:


> Are there anthro characters in guild wars?


 
Nope, not to my knowledge.


----------



## iller (Apr 5, 2009)

Lulian said:


> Nope, not to my knowledge.



The Charr... but they won't be a playable race until GW2 which isn't even slated for Beta until 2010 or later


----------



## RyanWulf (Apr 5, 2009)

C. Lupus said:


> Are there anthro characters in guild wars?


The closest they have as far as playable anthro characters is just event masks )=


----------

